# Some of my orchestral scores for film & TV



## Thonex (Jul 1, 2005)

HI there,

I'm new here and Herman Witkam wanted to know where he could here some of my music... so I thought this would be a good way to introduce myself. Since this is a VI forum I'm including cues that are only made with VIs. These are are scored to picture, so sorry for some of the abrupt fade-out endings.

*Orchestral*
Dark Lord: http://www.andrewkmusic.com/mp3/film/01-DarkLord_ak.mp3
Fountain of Youth: http://www.andrewkmusic.com/mp3/film/03 ... ing_ak.mp3
Harvest's Love: http://www.andrewkmusic.com/mp3/film/09 ... low_ak.mp3
Battle: http://www.andrewkmusic.com/mp3/film/06-Battle_ak.mp3
The Past (jazzy after intro): http://www.andrewkmusic.com/mp3/film/13-ThePast_ak.mp3
On Horseback: http://www.andrewkmusic.com/mp3/film/10 ... ide_ak.mp3
Dennison of Evil: http://www.andrewkmusic.com/mp3/animati ... vil_ak.mp3
Hypnotized: http://www.andrewkmusic.com/mp3/film/07 ... zed_ak.mp3
Toy Warrior: http://www.andrewkmusic.com/mp3/film/16 ... ior_ak.mp3

*Electronic music*
Aren't You Lovely: http://www.andrewkmusic.com/mp3/go/danc ... ely_go.mp3
Save Me: http://www.andrewkmusic.com/mp3/go/dance/save_me_go.mp3


This is not the latest/greatest stuff, but a kind fellow allowed my to post some of my scores on his site. My wife is currently creating a website for me, so there will be more to listen to when she's done.

Hope you like it.

T


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 1, 2005)

Great stuff! You're definitely very talented. The mockup/mix quality is also great.


----------



## Marsdy (Jul 1, 2005)

Great stuff indeed


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 1, 2005)

nice stuff!

very pro, but that's because, well you are a pro...


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 1, 2005)

Quite nice. I think it would be improved with brass other than EWQLSO. Right near the beginning of "Battle" at about 3 seconds where is that percussivy thing from that comes in?


----------



## José Herring (Jul 1, 2005)

Lovely stuff. I love the expression and sound you get from these samples.

Jose


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 1, 2005)

Andrew,
Welcome and excellent stuff.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 1, 2005)

Andrew! Really nice stuff man - thanks for sharing it and definitely keep it up. 8)


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 1, 2005)

Very good work Thonex! 8)


----------



## jc5 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thonex said:


> Since this is a VI forum I'm including cues that are only made with VIs. T



Nice high quality work.  
Don't feel shy about posting non VI things though, I don't think anyone here is offended by human musicians. :wink:


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jul 1, 2005)

good to have another pro for us to learn from!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi guys,

Thanks so much for the kind words. It's always nice to get positive feedback. The only problem is, now that I have heard TheoKreuger's "Machinegun Elimination Technique" (Thanks again Theo for sharing that with everyone) all I can do is hear where things could sound better -- damn you Theo!!!! :lol: 



choc0thrax said:


> Quite nice. I think it would be improved with brass other than EWQLSO. Right near the beginning of "Battle" at about 3 seconds where is that percussivy thing from that comes in?



You're most probably right... except which one?? Any suggestions? I do confess that sometimes I may get a little lazy (or the time factor wont allow me to search) -- if the right sound isn't already in my template... then too bad. That's what's so great about deadlines... always blame the deadline. :lol: 

The percussive thing I think is a loop that I used in Ableton Live. I run Nuendo Live, Kontakt, Giga ... all the usual suspects. A few years ago (when Live came out) I spent a considerable amount of time converting many of my Akai library and giga stuff to .asd files because Live gave me so much flexibility with that kind of stuff. I think that may have come from Perc Adventures 1... but I can't be sure.

Do any of the tracks scream of synth? Being so close to them I lose perspective.

Thanks.
T


----------



## Thonex (Jul 1, 2005)

jc5 said:


> Thonex said:
> 
> 
> > Since this is a VI forum I'm including cues that are only made with VIs. T
> ...



Thanks jc5,

When my wife puts my site together there will be all sorts of stuff... animation music, Reality TV :roll: , Ethnic, Rock, Retro etc....

Actually, she just gave me a hard time a few minutes ago telling me the only thing holding her back from launching ths site is it's content... er... that would be my fault. :oops:


----------



## José Herring (Jul 1, 2005)

How do you like working with Nuendo? I considered that before cubase and then decided to go with Cubase.

But I like Nuendo and I'm still looking at it.

Jose


----------



## Thonex (Jul 1, 2005)

josejherring said:


> How do you like working with Nuendo? I considered that before cubase and then decided to go with Cubase.
> 
> But I like Nuendo and I'm still looking at it.
> 
> Jose



Well, I know that Hanz Zimmer and James Newton Howard used Dual Opterons running Cubase SX3 for the new Batman. Cubase SX is about 10% more efficient than Nuendo (Steinberg will never admit it) and does almost everything a *cf   [email protected]þúY1)   X Œ¢íH5b806d45   [email protected]öúZ1)   v E£íH43312294 7http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/3299/picture3ym2.png [email protected]þú[()–  j¥íH1814eda3   < @öú\)  )  W§íH792c1c6a 37219284648a14de388059.gif < @öú]2) @  c°íH5e479d4d 1189746204741fc368b492.png*


----------



## lux (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice productions Andrew. Liked most the coplandish "Horseback", imho a piece that will benefit a lot from Theo's technique about staccatos. Keep posting your works here.

Ciao
Luca


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 2, 2005)

First before I give 2 cents on fixes, i like all the music very much, but knowing you, i know you like input.

As you are aware already, reps in the strings and brass can be improved, and The Theo thread probably has the answer there. The winds could be a better wind lib. VSL is or the new SI depending on budget would help. Old miroslav in case you have that would be better a lot of the time. Maybe with better winds you might incorporate them more into your pieces. 

btw i am considering what you did in live doing in apple loops...my guess is this will take a long time to do a lot of libraries.[/quote]


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 2, 2005)

Craig, having fun with all those buttons mate?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 2, 2005)

TheoKrueger said:


> Craig, having fun with all those buttons mate?



It's a hollywood thing - zippers are out, buttons are in


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jul 2, 2005)

Great stuff. What libraries are you using? Someone mentioned EWQLSO.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 2, 2005)

Nick Phoenix said:


> Great stuff. What libraries are you using? Someone mentioned EWQLSO.



Thanks Nick,

First of all, thanks for all you have done for sound libraries.

I use all the usual suspects, but EWQLSO is definately the dominant part of the sound. I also use SI strings, Peter Seidlechecks (sp?) Advanced Orchestra, Miroslav, Prosonus (from god knows how many years ago) and other odds and ends -- Even some old Roland stuff ... like Marc Strings. Interesingly, I do not use VSL... aside from their wood winds, it doesn't really "gel" with my template... or maybe I just don't know how to incorporate it right.

Thanks,

T


----------



## Thonex (Jul 2, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> The winds could be a better wind lib. VSL is or the new SI depending on budget would help. Old miroslav in case you have that would be better a lot of the time. Maybe with better winds you might incorporate them more into your pieces.



Thanks, I thinking of getting just the preformance series of VSL... I can't be bothered with 18 million gigs of other stuff.

Also, I have palaced an advanced order for the EWQLSO upgrade... which is now pushed back 'til September. Appantly they will have a legato tool.

People have already mention (in theis thread) anout better brass sounds. I'd love to have some suggestions.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 2, 2005)

Have you tried SAM brass? VSL's Epic Horns sound like the best horns available, although thats just horns...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 2, 2005)

Choco's recomendations are good, in general i like the QLSO brass. with theo's stuff i think they are generaly fine.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 2, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Have you tried SAM brass? VSL's Epic Horns sound like the best horns available, although thats just horns...



Are they available for Kontakt?

Thanks,

T


----------



## Thonex (Jul 2, 2005)

josejherring said:


> JNH and Hanz use Pc's :o :o :o :o :o :o :o !
> 
> Yeah, but it's your sound that I like. The sound is natural and not mechanical. How do you get your sound? Are there special plugs in Nuendo or do you use third party eq's and verb, and/ or do you still run everything through a mixer?
> 
> ...



Thanks Jose,

Trade secrets?? Well, I don't know if they are trade secrets... there are a few things that come to mind about getting a good sound (not saying mine is any better than anyone else?s):

1. Get a great reverb. I use a Lexicon PCM 90 for the long tail and another Lexicon for the Stage early reflection. I think crappy reverbs will make the best sounds... well... sound crappy.

2. Everything I play except for percussion has a lot of controller info on it. I *always* have my left hand riding either ctr 7 or 11 or the Mod wheel. It's come to the point I can't play an instrument without reaching the midi sliders on my controller.

3. Get a great reverb

4. Listen to the greats.. and try to rip them off. I mean * try to rip them off *. Try to capture their dynamics, balance and voicings and instrumentation. It's frustrating, because it will never sound as good as the original, but when you start to do you're own stuff, you'll automatically have a feel for how loud the clarinet should be in comparison to the horns (for example). The balance of instruments is crucial.

5. Get a great reverb

6. Good arranging. A well arranged piece of music will almost mix itself. When parts are fighting with each other, you start to think... maybe this part is too loud or this part should be softer... when in fact the arrangement is the problem. Use the stronger ranges of the instruments.

7. When mixing your stuff, it's not a bad idea to put on a CD of a great production in the style you are working on so you can try to "beat" the CD. In other words, do a lot of A/Bing.

8. Get a few great sounding libraries... it makes life a lot easier.

9. And lastly... I don't know if I mentioned this... get a good verb  


My 2 cents.

T


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 2, 2005)

Thonex said:


> choc0thrax said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried SAM brass? VSL's Epic Horns sound like the best horns available, although thats just horns...
> ...



Yes.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 2, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Choco's recomendations are good, in general i like the QLSO brass. with theo's stuff i think they are generaly fine.



I hear some stuff in "Battle" that could be probably be improved by following Theo's steps in that other thread.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 3, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I hear some stuff in "Battle" that could be probably be improved by following Theo's steps in that other thread.



No doubt.

T


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 3, 2005)

Well I heard a few places in others cues too but I was too lazy to go back to the first page and see what the names of them were.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 3, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Well I heard a few places in others cues too but I was too lazy to go back to the first page and see what the names of them were.



Well, fortunatley (or unfortunately--however you want to look at it) those tracks are dilivered and done. I guess I could go back into them and try remixing them with "Machinegun Elimination" patches, but I think I'd rather just write new cues.

I guess a cue is never really done... it's just put to rest.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 3, 2005)

Thonex your cues are excellent - of course we also need to consider the law of diminishing returns where too much hyper-editing and programming can actually get in the way of a usable cue, and your cues are very usable. Keep up the great work man and feel free to post what you can here, thanks.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 3, 2005)

Frederick Russ said:


> Thonex your cues are excellent - of course we also need to consider the law of diminishing returns where too much hyper-editing and programming can actually get in the way of a usable cue, and your cues are very usable. Keep up the great work man and feel free to post what you can here, thanks.



Plus, there's the old "I don't ever want to redo cues" syndorme :shock: :lol: 

T


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 3, 2005)

Thonex said:


> Plus, there's the old "I don't ever want to redo cues" syndorme :shock: :lol:
> 
> T



Maybe its a disease afflicting composers on a tight schedule since I seem to have acquired it myself  lol


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 3, 2005)

Great cues, didn't listen to all of them yet, but I surely will. You show some good skills here! In the battle cue I found some parts (repetitions) towards the end almost GM-midi-ish calling me back to reality that it was samples you used, hehe *cough*  As your writing heavily features brass I'd not only consider the forementioned SAM brass and Epic Horns but also the SISB line to give you more power and choice in that section, your mockups will definately benefit from those.

All the best,
PolarBear


----------



## Thonex (Jul 3, 2005)

PolarBear said:


> I'd not only consider the forementioned SAM brass and Epic Horns but also the SISB line



Thanks PolarBear,

Do you use all those brass libraries? If so, if you could only keep one (from what you've heard) which one would you keep?

Thanks,

T


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 3, 2005)

You know i'd really like to hear soem of your stuff done with real instruments. Since this is a place full of stuff done with samples it's actually preferable to hear the real thing...IMO.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 3, 2005)

Andrew - based on commercial libraries I would consider VSL Epic Horns as a must have along with SAM Trumpets. SAM Trombones are really good, but so are the trombones in QLSO Gold. SAM Solo Sessions are nice solo brass instruments for building smaller mockups or shoring up bigger ones, with the cool advantage of the lyrical SAM Tuba. The QLSO Gold Staccato Tuba is hard to beat imo.

VSL has a really nice solo C trumpet and solo trombone - the legato really works great.

Not familiar with SISB since I don't have it, but you would be getting all the brass in one box with that lib.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 4, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> You know i'd really like to hear soem of your stuff done with real instruments. Since this is a place full of stuff done with samples it's actually preferable to hear the real thing...IMO.





Thonex said:


> jc5 said:
> 
> 
> > Thonex said:
> ...


----------



## Thonex (Jul 4, 2005)

Frederick Russ said:


> Andrew - based on commercial libraries I would consider VSL Epic Horns as a must have along with SAM Trumpets. SAM Trombones are really good, but so are the trombones in QLSO Gold. SAM Solo Sessions are nice solo brass instruments for building smaller mockups or shoring up bigger ones, with the cool advantage of the lyrical SAM Tuba. The QLSO Gold Staccato Tuba is hard to beat imo.
> 
> VSL has a really nice solo C trumpet and solo trombone - the legato really works great.
> 
> Not familiar with SISB since I don't have it, but you would be getting all the brass in one box with that lib.



Thanks Frederick,

All you guys are so much help. So (in my case) the contenders are VSL Epic Horns, SAM Horns, SISB. Craig and I are going to have a "nerd fest" in the near future where we will audition EWQLSChoir and all sorts of other stuff. After buying some libraries that I thought were very poor, I told myself "I'm never going to buy another library without hearing it first". Of course, I've already pre-ordered the EWQLSO Upgrade... so there goes my theory :lol: 

T


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 4, 2005)

Well - in my feeble attempt to break it to you gently, one thing is certain - most all libraries have their strengths and weaknesses depending upon the application, so the "Silver Bullet" theory of slaying the sample beast with one all-in-one solution doesn't seem to work.... therefore - one cannot have too many libraries! Its an expensive proposition however.. :oops:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jul 4, 2005)

Thonex said:


> HI there,
> 
> I'm new here and Herman Witkam wanted to know where he could here some of my music... so I thought this would be a good way to introduce myself.



Andrew, I'm a bit late but - great compositions and mixes!


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 4, 2005)

Thonex, yet I didn't use all libraries, but from what I can say they all offer a great value. Anyways, nothing is better than auditioning and trying them out yourself, and even better if someone with great experience with all of them like Craig sits right next to you! I just wanted to point you to a few more libraries when I saw the sheer list of sound material you already got 

All the best,
PolarBear


----------



## Thonex (Jul 4, 2005)

Herman Witkam said:


> Thonex said:
> 
> 
> > HI there,
> ...



Thanks Herman,

Never too late my friend.

T


----------



## Thonex (Jul 4, 2005)

PolarBear said:


> Thonex, yet I didn't use all libraries, but from what I can say they all offer a great value. Anyways, nothing is better than auditioning and trying them out yourself, and even better if someone with great experience with all of them like Craig sits right next to you! I just wanted to point you to a few more libraries when I saw the sheer list of sound material you already got
> 
> All the best,
> PolarBear



Thanks Polar,

I will check stuff out with Craig, and if anyone cares I'll share my thoughts on the different libraries.

T


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jul 4, 2005)

..........


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 4, 2005)

If you can keep his hands off of you, scoredog likes to score.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 4, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> If you can keep his hands off of you, scoredog likes to score.



hmmmm... he did tell me to meet at his place :lol: 

T


----------



## Duba (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Thonex!!
Incredible music you?ve got here!
I?ve enjoyed a lot listening your orchestral compositions. You?re an incredible compositor.
Very nice work!!
Regards
Edu


----------



## Thonex (Jul 12, 2005)

Duba said:


> Hi Thonex!!
> Incredible music you?ve got here!
> I?ve enjoyed a lot listening your orchestral compositions. You?re an incredible compositor.
> Very nice work!!
> ...



Ola amigo,

Thanks for the kind words. It's always nice to get positive feedback like that. Now... if you could just convince some more of the LA producers/directors to listen to my stuff!! :lol: :lol: 

T


----------



## Duba (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: If I knew some producer/director in LA I?ll talk about you....and me!


----------



## TARI (Jul 14, 2005)

Amazing jobs Thonex. Nothing more to say, just wonderful. Contrats :D


----------



## Thonex (Jul 14, 2005)

TARI said:


> Amazing jobs Thonex. Nothing more to say, just wonderful. Contrats :D



Thanks for the kind words Tari :D :D 

Muchos gracias.

T


----------



## PaulR (Jul 20, 2005)

Very nice techniques Thonex. Great commercial sound and I like the nod in Bernstein's direction on the horseback one.

You should always be in work with stuff like that.


----------



## Niah (Jul 20, 2005)

Great stuff Thonex and excellent sound production!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks Paul and Niah. Thanks for your input.

@Paul, I'll give a nod to Berstien any day :D ... although in this case I was more inspired by Aaron Copeland... that and every TV western there ever was :wink: 

T


----------



## PaulR (Jul 20, 2005)

Thonex said:


> Thanks Paul and Niah. Thanks for your input.
> 
> @Paul, I'll give a nod to Berstien any day :D ... although in this case I was more inspired by Aaron Copeland... that and every TV western there ever was :wink:
> 
> T



Yes- Elmer Bernstein. Good. And old man Copland too. Very good. The greatest western theme ever to me is probably The Mag 7 - everything is lifted by that. The themes can be quite simple - it's what's going on underneath -that's where the real money is. 

For your style of work - I wouldn't hesitate in glancing at VSL's Epic Horns collection. I hear (literally) you are a fan of Williams. That's useful in today's market.

Very good.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 20, 2005)

PaulR said:


> For your style of work - I wouldn't hesitate in glancing at VSL's Epic Horns collection. I hear (literally) you are a fan of Williams. That's useful in today's market.
> 
> Very good.



Thanks for the tip Paul.

That's next on my list.. along with Opus 1 and EWQLSChoir... oh and VSL French Oboe too. I keep telling myself that people will hear the difference... I hope so.... :lol:


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 20, 2005)

I'll hear the difference and that's all that matters.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 20, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I'll hear the difference and that's all that matters.



Aaawwwwww... thanks Chocy :oops: I knew you cared.

T


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 20, 2005)

Actually I don't care but i'm realllyyy good at pretending.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 20, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Actually I don't care but i'm realllyyy good at pretending.


Just like a hooker :lol: 
hmmmm.... I know of some ways you could make extra cash on the street then.:lol:


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jul 20, 2005)

..........


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 20, 2005)

Will my years at mime school finally pay off?


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 20, 2005)

Scott Rogers said:


> Thonex, send him to Santa Monica Boulevard, about 3 blocks west of La Cienega.


Yeah right, we can get Westlake Audio to film chocOthrax in the back alley on their security cameras.

Thonex, what a first-class act! You make amazing use of the libraries you have. Lovely balance in both the orchestration and mix.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 20, 2005)

synergy543 said:


> Scott Rogers said:
> 
> 
> > Thonex, send him to Santa Monica Boulevard, about 3 blocks west of La Cienega.
> ...



@Scott, Hey... that's my side of the street!!! :lol: Choco can get his own turf. I hear Cote Saint Cathrine at night (in the parks behind the bushes) is pretty safe. Choco will know what I'm talking about... he probably lives there. :D 

@Synergy, thanks man. I appreciate the kind words. Obviously your local (Westlake audio ref). Are we going to see you Monday evening for dinner with Craig and the rest of his gang?

T


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes I sleep on a bed of used cyringes near St. Catherine street. I'm thinking of moving though, none of these hobo's around here share my passion for samples or mocking up film scores. Well actually I did meet one hobo that was into film scores but his favourite composer was Philip Glass, so I had to beat him to death with a urine soaked box of wigs I found. Yes it took a while.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 20, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I had to beat him to death with a urine soaked box of wigs I found. Yes it took a while.



ahhhhh.... Vive le Qu?bec libre!!! :D 

T


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thonex said:


> @Synergy, thanks man. I appreciate the kind words. Obviously your local (Westlake audio ref). Are we going to see you Monday evening for dinner with Craig and the rest of his gang?
> 
> T


I used to live in Altadena (above Pasadena) in another life before I moved to Tokyo. Now I live in an enchanted forest in Oregon (deer just munched my wife's beautiful roses). I used to buy my hardware gear at Westlake - we always checked the security cameras before we walked out on the street carrying a Lexicon 224XL or something like that. Fortunately chocOthrax wasn't there.  Occasionally there were some strange characters in the back alley though.

I will miss not being able to join you guys. Thanks for the invite. Maybe sometime when I travel to L.A.?


----------



## Thonex (Jul 20, 2005)

synergy543 said:


> Thonex said:
> 
> 
> > Now I live in an enchanted forest in Oregon (deer just munched my wife's beautiful roses). ...<snip>...
> ...



Wow... sounds beautiful... (except for the ruined roses of course).

Any time your in LA, just let us know... I'm always looking for an excuse to go out for a meal. :D 

T


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 21, 2005)

I can vouch for this...it is not an idle threat


----------



## jorgen (Jul 21, 2005)

The music sounds great man! The humor is good too 
Seems that SAM have the best Brass - I work on VSL and will expand into EWQL + SAM shortly.

Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Thonex (Jul 21, 2005)

jorgen said:


> The music sounds great man! The humor is good too
> Seems that SAM have the best Brass - I work on VSL and will expand into EWQL + SAM shortly.
> 
> Thanks for sharing,



Thanks jorgen. I reallyappreciate it. I think I'm going to pick up SAM too.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Kecinzer (May 27, 2007)

First class! =o 

And all these years you were hiding your talents behind your refrigerator away from me! :shock: 

Btw, I love your kick-ass electronic cuts as well. Great vocals! Is that you in front of the mic?


----------



## José Herring (May 27, 2007)

Yeah. I remember this. 'drew is A-rated imo.

Jose


----------



## Krakatau (May 30, 2007)

:oops: 

En ce qui me concerne, je suis dans mes petits souliers en écoutant cette profusion de compositions orchestrales

:D 

As an implicit tranlation : I think i can have much, much useful things to learn from many of you in this forum !





=o 
later, 

( my two cents actually...)


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 30, 2007)

Hey T.
I had completely missed that thread way back then.

Very cool stuff =o 

(and these are 2 years old so I'm sure the latest stuff is even better!)


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 31, 2007)

Very nice stuff here T. Shows high production value and versatility. Thanks for sharing.


Rob


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 31, 2007)

Thonex @ Fri Jul 01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks so much for the kind words. It's always nice to get positive feedback. The only problem is, now that I have heard TheoKreuger's "Machinegun Elimination Technique" (Thanks again Theo for sharing that with everyone) all I can do is hear where things could sound better -- damn you Theo!!!! :lol:
> 
> ...





I must have missed this thread from Theo - can someone direct me to it (did a search and came up empty.)


Thanks


Rob


----------

